# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  H2Viewer : visionneur de collections MS Help 2.x

## forum

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : H2Viewer.

*H2Viewer* est un visionneur de collections MS Help 2.x qui constitue une bonne alternative  *DExplore*, le visionneur par dfaut de Visual Studio .NET, MSDN, TechNet, etc.



 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

